# Dirt 2 lässt sich nicht mehr Maximieren



## Jan565 (11. Januar 2011)

*Dirt 2 lässt sich nicht mehr Maximieren*

Ich habe Dirt 2 über Steam in der Weihnachtsaktion gekauft. 

Aber ich kannes nicht im Vollbildmodus Spielen, woran kann es liegen. Ich habe auch schon alles über den Taskmanager Probiert, mit Maximieren und der gleichen. 

Hat einer vielleicht eine Lösund für das Problem?


----------



## DerPate26 (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Dirt 2 lässt sich nicht mehr Maximieren*

Hey Jan565

Das Problem hatte ich auch. Du musst die hardware_settings_config mit dem editor öffnen und fullscreen="true" anstat "false" ändern und natürlich abspeichern nicht vergessen.
Die hardware_settings_config findest du unter C:\Users\Documents\My Games\DiRT2\hardwaresettings
Beim nächsten Game Start hasste Vollbild


----------



## billythekitt (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Dirt 2 lässt sich nicht mehr Maximieren*

Einfach ALT+ENTER drücken


----------



## Jan565 (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Dirt 2 lässt sich nicht mehr Maximieren*

Ah, danke! Hat alles geklappt


----------

